Ask HN: Founders what are some financial tips you wish you knew starting out? - wanderer42
======
recmend
Don't spend on growth (user acquisition + talent) unless you've nailed the
product market fit // retention.

------
brudgers
If you don't need it right now -- and I mean _really really_ need it in the
sense that it will make you money yesterday -- don't buy it.

------
sharemywin
Interesting read on budgeting(and how not to do it):

[http://a16z.com/2014/07/22/how-to-ruin-your-company-with-
one...](http://a16z.com/2014/07/22/how-to-ruin-your-company-with-one-bad-
process/)

------
denzell
Don't overspend on infrastructure.

~~~
wanderer42
That's a very good point. Any advice on how to plan for infrastructure at the
time of launch?

